# Dark Messiah Altes spiel, aber dennoch beleibt



## Eleenchen (30. Dezember 2014)

Ich wollte mal, so rumfragen wer von euch noch Dark Messiah of Might & Magic kennt & noch vielleicht spielt.
Ich würde einen "oder ein Paar Server wieder zum Laufen bringen... dennoch muss ich mir erst sicher sein wie viele Leute es noch spielen & noch daran Spaß dran haben in den alten Zeiten dieses Spiels.


Gruß
 Eleenchen


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------Dieses spiel ist einfach ein Klassiker, und muss wieder ins Leben gerufen werden.


----------



## PcJuenger (30. Dezember 2014)

Habe es damals gespielt und geliebt, aber halt nur den Singleplayer. Den MP habe ich nie angefasst, lohnt der sich denn ^^?


----------



## Eleenchen (30. Dezember 2014)

Also ich würde ihn noch immer noch spielen /  empfehle is ja auch noch gut besucht wurden ist halt wie, ein altes Sachen wir mal gegen einander mit genug Spielern / Du kannst halt alle spielen Necro, Ritter, Zaub etc.. .. gutes Kampfsystem kein mange daran mit vielen Spielern macht es echt richtig Fun! (man hat auch dem entschprechend auch dann die Fähigkeiten..)
es gibt genau wie im Singelplayer, (ein Skillsystem eher das gleiche", da kann man Dan halt seine Fähigkeiten Uppen etc.. ^^ oder neue bekommen. Und nunja es macht riesen Fun mit vielen Spielern.


----------

